
A punk-inspired collective beat the streaming giants at their own game - revscat
https://www.salon.com/2020/01/18/how-apunk-inspired-collective-beat-the-streaming-giants-at-their-own-game/
======
nvr219
Poorly written article. this is the app:
[https://app.ampled.com/](https://app.ampled.com/)

